# New IRC Chatroom for Army.ca



## PteJoe (10 Mar 2001)

The Chatting client can be changed through an IRC server if you don‘t like the ads.  Many Networks would probably offer you a java code for you.

-Joe    
If you like I can look around, the web chat that nbci gives you sometimes doesn‘t work for me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Mar 2001)

PteJoe,

Thanks for the offer. I‘m not familiar with the chat "technology" out there, so I essentially picked the first thing that looked like it worked.

I‘m certainly open to better alternatives. If you know of any specifics, I‘ll investigate them when I have a block of free time.

Cheers


----------



## PteJoe (10 Mar 2001)

Well a run down case for IRC.. the users would have two options.  I use to do more IRC previously, less now, since quite busy myself.  But the options would be they can use a chat client or use your java applet.  No ads or anything.  I‘ll look into it for you, there are still some old servers I used to know up.

-Joe


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2003)

Folks,

I have finally added an "online chat" feature to this site. Users can join the server and either chat individually, or in a common "Army" room.

Ultimately, I would like to use this service to provide focused discussion sessions. For example, have a moderated discussion about "The role of the Reserves" run from 2000-2100 on a scheduled night. Would need volunteers to lead/moderate these discussions, so please contact me if you think you‘d be interested. I suspect there would be interest in a "Recruiting" session for example.

For now, I‘m going to suggest a nightly "Happy Hour" of 2000 ET. You can of course log in any time, but setting a "Happy Hour" allows us to concentrate online at roughly the same time. Feel free to organize one on one chats with other Army.ca users or just drop into the "army" chat room any time.

Instructions on joining the server follow:

*Logging in for the first time*

1. Download Exodus (the jabber client) from          http://exodus.jabberstudio.org/daily/setup.exe 

2. Install the client and ensure that the SSL modules are selected.

3. Start Exodus. The initial login screen will look like this:







4. Click the "Details" button and fill in the remaining tabs as follows:






Select a username and password. These will be used to register your new account on the server. I recommend using the same username as you use here for a display name, to keep things simple.











5. Once you have finished configuring the client, click OK to go back to the login scrren and OK again to log in.

6. You will be asked if you want to create a new account. Click "Yes."

7. You are now logged in to the server.

*To Join a Conference*

Note that you must know the exact name of the room you are going to join in advance. Currently, there is just one room named "army" though more will be added as required.

1. Log in normally.

2. Press F7 to display the conference dialogue box:






Ensure that the "Room Name" is spelled correctly, or you will not be added. The "Room Server" must be "conference.army.ca" in order to work. Enter the username and password you used to register with.

3. Click OK, and you will join the conference room in progress.

*Adding a user to your contact list*

1. Click on Tools --> Contacts --> Add Contact. This will bring up a screen as follows:






2. Under "Contact ID" fill in the name of the user you wish to add. Ensure it is of the format "username@army.ca" or it will not work. Nickname can be whatever you wish, and group is simply used to organize your contacts.

3. Click OK. Your contact will be added to your list. Note that you won‘t be able to see their status or chat with them until they allow you to.
---

If you have any problems or questions, please just let me know.

Cheers

P.S. If you wish to add me to your contact list, my contact ID is bobbitt@army.ca.


----------



## Pikache (5 Feb 2003)

*head boggles from too much detail*

Or I just don‘t want to DL another chat program.   

Is there anyway you can make it so that you can join the chatroom via mIRC? Or even java? *shudder*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2003)

I hear you. Yet another tool to learn/use. And it seems like a lot of troble to configure, but once it‘s working, you don‘t have to mess with it.

The chat server uses SSL enabled Jabber (www.jabber.org), so any client that is Jabber enabled (with SSL support) should do the trick. I‘ve never used mIRC so I have no idea if that fits the bill or not...

There are many usable clients, but I thought I‘d "keep it simple" and just put up instructions for a single client. Some of you may prefer to use RhymBox (http://rhymbox.com/download/), as it is probably easier to learn, but has all the same features.


----------



## Pikache (8 Feb 2003)

Well, there are couple of guys in the chatroom right now. So grab your beer and join us.   

Despite the lengthy instruction to install and run the chat program, it‘s easy enough.


----------



## Pikache (24 Feb 2003)

We have 4 people in chatroom... first in days!


----------



## Pikache (1 Mar 2003)

Well, it‘s saturday night, and it‘s 8pm...

Would more of you guys come out to chatroom if we put a beer tap in there?


----------



## Jarnhamar (16 Mar 2003)

Is there something wrong with the chat room?
I can‘t log in it keeps disconnecting me.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Mar 2003)

Yeah, thanks. Had a hard drive failure yesterday (ugh) and to make a long story short, Jabber got whacked. It‘s back up and running now...

Cheers


----------



## Jarnhamar (17 Mar 2003)

Thanks alot


----------



## Pikache (17 Mar 2003)

Tried to get on, but it seems to be down again.


----------



## J2F (7 Apr 2003)

Hi i have gone threw alot of problems trying to find out some information on the Candian armed forces. 
  I would like to join but i live in a very small town and well i dont think there is anything in this place that could help me inlist in the army so if someone could please help me out i would thank you so much.


----------



## J2F (7 Apr 2003)

And as for the chat idea that someone has come up with. It would be so much easyer if you where to just get a MIRC, server and run a Candain army room on that, less problems plus it could be a 24/hr chat, throw some bots and bouncers in there and you will be set, but what do i know right ;/       :sniper:                :fifty:


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (7 Apr 2003)

Hasmat,

Check the Recruiting forum for information on joining.

The current chat system is 24 hour, though ther are not always active participants. MIRC is less problematic for the users, far more problematic for the administrator.   

I may take another crack at setting up an IRC server when I get a block of time...

Cheers


----------



## J2F (7 Apr 2003)

Well thank you i have found the information that i have been seeking.

It seems that i will try to find i irc server as well. I know some people that can make some server boxes very easy out of old parts. Well we know that the army will not pay $25 every 6 months to get one.
  So i will see if I can come up with a little box to run from my house to get the canadian army on irc i think it will be a good way to get the word out. You dont see to much on the army on T.V in commercial‘s and such like you do so many other country‘s. I makes me feel that we dont want to have a army, and i dont know why that is?
  I dont think that we can just hope that some other country is going to have are back the whole time we live on this earth. 
   It is bound to happen sometime in the future someone is going to attack us and i would like to know that we can stick up for are selves and not sit back and let the U.S or some other country‘s do it for us.  
  I know we are peace keepers and all that good stuff. I find that killer that we can keep the peace. But there has to some little 3 world country or some far off country like Iraq that does not like Canada. And is going to do what ever it takes to get us of the map or hurts use a great deal.




Well thanks for the time and information, you have a good day man.  :mg:         :skull:


----------



## muskrat89 (8 Apr 2003)

I‘ll look into the MIRC channel. I‘ve belonged to many, and am almost positive that you don‘t need a server. The Undernet, or Dalnet, or whomever, provides the servers. Mike, I‘ll find all this out for sure, and e-mail or msg you.


----------



## ninty9 (8 Apr 2003)

I have known people who set up MIRC Chats without a server.

I think he used gamesnet or something like thatto set up our chat through.


----------



## CDN1944 (1 May 2003)

if you want i can set one up through gamesnet for you guys, i already set 3 of them up so it would not be any problem lemme know!


----------



## CDN1944 (1 May 2003)

gamesnet server #CDNarmy


i set that up for all your mirc fans out there, if the admins here can contact me i will ad you to the masters lists! ty enjoy your simple chatting!


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Jul 2003)

Update: The Jabber server has been updated from CdnArmy.ca to Army.ca. You‘ll need to change your username when you log in on the new server. If you were bobbitt@cdnarmy.ca, you‘ll be bobbitt@army.ca now.

Cheers


----------



## Walter Brunszwick (14 Oct 2003)

Hasmat, as wild as is your imagination, I really doubt that will happen. We‘ll probably be going in to  *save* some corrupt country in a few years; not they attack us.

That‘s great. mIRC is a swell chatting program, probably the best ever programmed. I‘d love to contribute in any way I can. I have been using mIRC since December 2002, so I am familiar with quite a bit of IRC Scripting and can help regulate the channel(s). The only problem is that I don‘t have a credit card account. If I would, I most certianly would contribute via PayPal, and would have contributed to a whole many other servers running great websites or music streams or IRC servers.

Good luck with whatever chat program you shall be using for this site, and if it is mIRC, I sure would offer to help regulate the channels and all.

Cheers and more beers.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (14 Oct 2003)

Thanks WaltZ,

I haven‘t revisited setting up an IRC server here, though there is a Jabber server running. (Not as popular as IRC by any means, but seems to be increasing.)

I may still try again for IRC if I‘m brave enough, so your offer to help is appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## westernarmymember (9 Nov 2003)

I have tried to get this up & running three times now and have not been able to login. Are there changes I don‘t see?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2003)

If you were trying Sunday night, you managed to catch the server at a bad time. It‘s up and running now, if it doesn‘t work for you let me know and we can walk through the settings.

It‘s actually been pretty quiet lately, hopefully some new blood will stir things up.

Cheers


----------



## Padraig OCinnead (10 Nov 2003)

This Jabbertalk place was a dead end. I‘m ‘pooter illiterate. Come someone direct me to a working site that will allow me to use the chat room here. 

Any help is appreciated.
VVV


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (10 Nov 2003)

You should be able to download the latest version of Exodus (a free Jabber client) from here:

 http://exodus.jabberstudio.org/daily/setup.exe 

If you configure it as per the first post, it *should* work, but let me know if you hit a snag.

Cheers


----------



## Pikache (16 Dec 2003)

Tried to reinstall Jabber.

Is it me, or did it get a bit more annoying?

*still waiting for mIRC server*


----------



## Spr.Earl (20 Dec 2003)

Just tried it,got connected and updated but saw the Army.ca warning just to late as I updated and now can‘t connect!!!???

Mike?Any Idea‘s?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Dec 2003)

Which warning?

If it‘s an SSL warning, be sure you enter the server name as "Army.ca" exactly, including the capitalization...


----------



## Gunner109 (30 Dec 2003)

Hello Mike,  I cant seem to get logged into the chat room,  I followed the first set up steps you provided and used the latest version from your last post,  it just keeps trying to connect.  any suggestions?  Thanks


Joe


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (30 Dec 2003)

Ok, the instructions were out of date, so I‘ve updated them. Try running through them again, and if you still can‘t connect we‘ll sort you out.

Cheers


----------



## muskrat89 (1 Jan 2004)

I can‘t get in either... oh well


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (1 Jan 2004)

Does it give you any errors?


----------



## westernarmymember (2 Jan 2004)

I have to agree, I have tried downloading, installing this thing several times and have not been able to get it going yet. Don‘t like the program at all! It didn‘t set up anything like the directions at the top of this thread


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (2 Jan 2004)

I agree it needs some work - I have to make some time to re-vamp that whole service...

Re the instructions, did you find discrepancies after they were updated? I‘d be glad to update them again if they‘re wrong, but I‘m not sure which sections need correcting...

Cheers


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Jan 2004)

*hit a snag*

I‘ve configured EXACTLY to what was above, and I hit Ok. It then brings me to a connect screen. I click connect, it says connecting...then boom, Disconnected Anyone else have this problem? And as for mIRC, its a great idea. I can set us up with a free channel on any server you guys desire (I prefer gamesnet, but w/e works for u guys) AND get a ChanServ in there. Also, I can more than likely get a GamesNet Java link to the server, if not the channel itself. So the least you would have to do, is follow the link (no download) and type in your name,and #army.ca (or w/e you want the channel named) click connect and taa daa. your in the channel with everyone else. tell me what you think, if you like, give me the name you want and i can have it all up and running in less than 30 minutes (pending on the line-up for channel registering).

I saw someone above claiming to register a channel. i went in, and was alone, not even a ChanServ. It isnt registered if the irc support staff doesnt recognise it, and doesnt have a ChanServ appointed to the channel.


----------



## Sh0rtbUs (11 Jan 2004)

*Update* I‘ve found my proble. And it seems to fix most of the other problems others have been having as well. Its a matter of when installing, make sure to click the SLL box during it, otherwise it wont work.


----------



## pegged (26 Jan 2004)

Is this chatroom still active? I‘ve been going in it but it‘s usually vacant.


----------



## Pikache (26 Jan 2004)

It‘s usually dead.

*prods Mr.Bobbitt to set up an irc server, or get someone else to do so*


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Jan 2004)

It‘s on my list, it‘s just always below other things.


----------



## Pikache (26 Jan 2004)

Delegate.


----------

